# Starwood Elite Status



## Cheryl OReilly (Sep 8, 2006)

What is required to reach Starwood Elite status and what benefits does this status provide?  Thanks


----------



## smsavage (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,

Here's the link to the Starwood Elite info.

https://www.mystarcentral.com/elite/index.jsp

Hope that helps,
Scott


----------



## vic714 (Sep 8, 2006)

Think this link may work better

Elite Chart

3* takes 159,000 staroptions
4* takes 359,000 staroptions
5* takes 559,000 staroptions


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2006)

Just wanted to add that resales do not count towards Elite status.  But if I bought a resale first and then another week from the developer I would ask them to count the resale week towards Elite status as part of the deal.  I don't know if that would work, but since it apparently works with Staroptions, in theory, it should.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 9, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add that resales do not count towards Elite status.  But if I bought a resale first and then another week from the developer I would ask them to count the resale week towards Elite status as part of the deal.  I don't know if that would work, but since it apparently works with Staroptions, in theory, it should.



That will work. In fact, that's the argument they used to try to convince me in order to sell me another week just a few days ago. They kept pushing:

1) the ability to use the weeks as StarPoints (not applicable for me)

2) qualifying for 3-star elite and *all* the "wonderful" and "exclusive" and "virtually guaranteed" benefits...<cough>... (sorry, I don't think 3-star is anything to write home about).


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 9, 2006)

Ponder this one: How does it work if you have 148,100 points (Rancho Mirage Premium season EOY) but since it is every other year.  Do we just get the cheapest week in SVN EOY and qualify for EOY Elite status or what????


----------



## Coocoojay (Sep 9, 2006)

*Counts as half*



> How does it work if you have 148,100 points (Rancho Mirage Premium season EOY) but since it is every other year. Do we just get the cheapest week in SVN EOY and qualify for EOY Elite status or what????


 We got to Elite 4* from a Elite 3* by buying an EOY--148,100/2 = 74,000+ (we had 296,200 so with 74,000 so 370,200 which was greater than 359,000). Also have enjoyed several upgrades with the Elite 3* in both hotels and SVO timeshares. The main reason for buying more timeshare should be you want to enjoy that lifestyle more, not your Elite status. We have enjoyed that too so far.


----------



## Henry M. (Sep 9, 2006)

[Edit: The chart that vic714 provided above has all this information and you don't need to be a member to see it]

Here are the benefits for various Elite levels:

3 Star - Need to have 159,000 Staroptions to qualify:

- Annual conversion to Starpoints instead of every other year
- Avis preferred membership
- Villa upgrade: Can request 30 to 10 days prior to arrival
- SVN Elite Status designated on SPG card
- SVN Elite preferred rates at TPC golf courses
- Friendship Rewards Program upgrade: 30,000 points for referrals that purchase instead of the usual 20,000.
- Exclusive toll free number
- Discounts on exclusive owner events and vacation packages
- Partner of preferred programs

4 Star - 359,000 Staroptions

- All of the above plus:
- Villa upgrade requests 60 to 10 days prior to arrival
- Extended period to convert to Starpoints: out to March 31.
- Special financing
- $99 Starpoint conversion fee waived
- Priority early check-in (2:00 pm instead of 4:00 pm)
- SVN Secure Wait List Priority while holding prior reservations (can wait list for a second reservation without giving up the first reservation until the second one becomes available)

5 Star - 559,000 Staroptions

- All of 4 Star Elite plus:
- Villa upgrade is automatic
- SPG Platinum Membership
- Extended period to convert to Starpoints to May 31
- Platinum Concierge Service
- Extended late check-out to noon instead of 10:00 am (valuable in Maui since most flights leave late afternoon or at night)


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> Ponder this one: How does it work if you have 148,100 points (Rancho Mirage Premium season EOY) but since it is every other year.  Do we just get the cheapest week in SVN EOY and qualify for EOY Elite status or what????



You have to own 159,000 Staroptions for 3 Star Elite.  Your EOY week only counts as 74,050 S.O.'s towards Elite status, because it is an EOY, so you need 84,950 more Staroptions, purchased from the developer.  (Assuming your EOY was purchased from the developer.)

IMNSHO, it wouldn't be worth it to me, to buy another developer week for the minimal perks you get as a 3 Star.


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 12, 2006)

I am a 3* Elite and I don't think it's ANYTHING to write home about.  I was lucky ONCE and got an upgrade at VR.  Since I don't convert my weeks to StarPoints, that option is useless to me.  Avis preferred membership?  Does nothing for me, either...I can get a cheaper rate going elsewhere using a variety of codes.


----------



## influential (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't forget that, one big bonus of SPG Platinum status via 5* elite, is currently also offered via the Amex Centurion card, albeit this may be an option removed in the near future.

SPG Platinum is superb, and worth $1000s to me. Upgrade achieved in virtually every hotel booking.


----------



## steve b (Oct 20, 2006)

*How to get Amex Centurion Card?*

I have always wondered how to get an Amex Centurion Card.  I have Amex Gold, Amex Starwood and others but not the Centurion Card.  Does anybody have info?
Steve b


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 20, 2006)

steve b said:
			
		

> I have always wondered how to get an Amex Centurion Card.  I have Amex Gold, Amex Starwood and others but not the Centurion Card.  Does anybody have info?
> Steve b


 
Here is a link to a good article about the Centurion Card.
http://www.bankrate.com/brm/news/cc/19991213.asp


----------



## influential (Oct 20, 2006)

Steve - one often hears of individuals needing to earn mega bucks to qualify for the Centurion card. In my case, I had called up to cancel my Amex Platinum and one of their hooks to keep me as a customer was to "try our Centurion card for a year". I accepted the offer, not really knowing what the card was, and am still a customer some 5-6 years later. The only reason I keep it is the SPG Platinum card.


----------



## stevens397 (Oct 20, 2006)

But...

The major benefit of the Centurion card was Starwood Platinum status and the suite upgrades it has gotten me in Mt. Tremblant, Noew Orleans, Princeville and Paris.  But Starwood has discontinued that relationship and all Centurion holders will lose their Platinum status in Feb, 2007.

It was so wonderful that I actually gave some thought to purchasing three more weeks at Kierland in order to keep it for life.  Then I came to my senses!  But trust me, I will certainly miss it.


----------

